# McMurry sent me an unknown extra!



## oldacre (May 29, 2013)

help! i have no idea what breed this is


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

oldacre said:


> help! i have no idea what breed this is


Looks like a Polish to me. Super cute anyways!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very cute whatever it is.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Silver Polish


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How cute! My chick from them was a Salmon Favorelle !


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely silver polish. I have some as well if you'd like a pic swap!


----------

